# new heads question



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

:confused
Heres one for the radicals. I have a good friend that is a superior mechanic that gave me a heads up on the LS2 engine. Keep in mind my buddy " EDDY" has been a mechanic and building drag cars for over 20 years and has 3 that he has raced on PINKS outside denver colorado. 
*So to the point. *
Eddy told me that he recently has been playing with a corvette with an LS2 and has put a combo of upgrades together that dyno at 588HP. keep in mind the vette LS2 is the same motor

5.3 liter GM heads out of a wrecked silverado $100 junk yard
hot cam $85 EBAY
k&n intake $165 EBAY
vortec throttle body spacer $56 EBAY
10 mm plug wires "SELF MADE"
kooks LT headres $380 ebay
off road cats and x pipe $520 ebay
muffler delete "FREE"
373 gears "$315 local denver shop"
"total----****ing fast":cheers

So here is my question, has anyone ever heard of the 5.3 heads swap?

Ed has done work on my past cars and ive helped him with his drag cars but the 5.3 heads blew my mind, with the compression rate change and combining with the mods.

hit me up and let me know if Ed has lost his nitro fueld mind.:shutme


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

That sounds high to me, are those engine dyno numbers? 

Here's what Pontiac Enthusiast threw together for about 83 more rwhp. The heads are probably the same you speak of.

Below is a parts list. I like the end result with 25 mpg. However they make no mention of how it drives in traffic or what the power band is like.

L92 heads, assembled, $400 each

L76 intake (no rails, or TB) $250

Comp Cams XER273HR .581/.592 224/230 and 114 lobe separation (this is a somewhat mild cam I think....is this a mild cam?)

Comp Cams pushrods

Offset Rocker Arms (no description given)

1/2 inch spacers to mount under fuel rails

Pacesetter Headers (I'd go Kooks w/high flow cats)

They say they got $2,000 in it for the 86 horse increase. The test car already had a CAI and SLP exhaust, making baseline 346 HP. 430 HP after, no mention of torque or if the tune was touched. Still returned 25 mpg highway.

The L92 combustion chambers are 70cc, a touch smaller than stock, thus raising the compression ratio (so they say).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

whytedude422 said:


> :confused
> Heres one for the radicals. I have a good friend that is a superior mechanic that gave me a heads up on the LS2 engine. Keep in mind my buddy " EDDY" has been a mechanic and building drag cars for over 20 years and has 3 that he has raced on PINKS outside denver colorado.
> *So to the point. *
> Eddy told me that he recently has been playing with a corvette with an LS2 and has put a combo of upgrades together that dyno at 588HP. keep in mind the vette LS2 is the same motor
> ...


Your friend is full of crap if he says he put that much power down with those mods. Take atleast 100hp off that estimate IMO


----------

